# Treser tail light help/identification



## dongalbrathmotoring (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm new here and in need of some help. I'm not very familiar with older Audis. I found these Treser tail lights in an attic. I know they're rare and highly sought after, but I am having trouble identifying what Audi they go to. I'm hoping someone here can help me identify them!

The tail lights:










The box:










The part number on the tail lights:











My issue is that the part number on the tail lights don't correspond to the part numbers on the box. I'm guessing the box isn't correct since it seems to identify parts for Austria/Switzerland (from my _very_ limited knowledge of German) not for export. The tail lights clearly have a US style license plate. I went on google and was only able to determine that the lights seem similar to a Audi 100. But many Audi 100s have a trunk lock on the right side of the plate, these lights have no provision for that. The bulb holder still has a VW part number on it, but that corresponds to multiple models incl. Audi 100. 

Any help on determining what car these go to would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## dongalbrathmotoring (Oct 8, 2012)

*follow up*

Is this the wrong thread? Any suggestions on a better thread placement?


----------



## dongalbrathmotoring (Oct 8, 2012)

dongalbrathmotoring said:


> Is this the wrong thread? Any suggestions on a better thread placement?


 Well they sold. Thanks for the PMs


----------



## dongalbrathmotoring (Oct 8, 2012)

*sold*



dongalbrathmotoring said:


> Is this the wrong thread? Any suggestions on a better thread placement?


 Well they sold. Thanks for the PMs


----------



## brittlee (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey all. I just picked up a 2007 s6 a couple weeks ago. I was looking at APR's tune to get a little more horsepower but before going forward, I have a few questions.


----------



## rs2coupe (Apr 30, 2003)

To the Buyer...


If you still have the Treser lamps I would pay you whatever asking price you would consider to sell,

Please PM me.

I have the euro center section new if you would need a replacement. Im a collector.

Thanks


----------

